# Not really important



## Blitze105 (May 28, 2005)

These are just some random solutions to everyday problems. I did this so i coudl copy and past this link in my posts every now and then, to save me the time of finding these links over and over. I also posted this so people could read it and get an idea of what my (hopefully) soon to be done site will be like.

You should download ONE of these. (That implies if u do NOT have an antivirus.) PM Blitze105, if you are not sure.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download1968.html
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download886.html
===========
Definitly use a firewall. Here is a link for a free one.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download388.html
===========
Here are some free scanners for spyware and adware.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=2471
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=3155
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download506.html
http://www.spychecker.com/program/coolwebshredder.html
============
Now that u have all that, you should try free, online scans!
www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/
http://us.mcafee.com/root/mfs/default.asp?cid=9059
http://security.symantec.com/
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
=============
Can't get a website to open? Try this:
If u have IE: tools> internet options> you'll see a box labeled temporary files> delete files... (THIS WILL NOT HURT UR COMPUTER)
If u have FX: tools>options...>privacy (on the left)> cache>highlight>clear
=============
Will your computer not boot?
Try safe mode. Hit F8 as u boot up, over and over again. It will ask you if you'd like to try safe mode, say yes.
=============
Want to know if a file is safe?
http://www.fileresearchcenter.com/a...=ALL&category=a
=============
Does your computer keep slowing down?
cntrl+alt+del, proccesses, then go watch the one that has the highest number next to it. Post on here and some one will help or u can google it and try to find answers that way.
=============
Is your computer just slow?
1. Defrag try O&O or diskeeper, or even the default windows one.
2. Delete your prefetch folder every few months.. mycomputer>c>windows>prefetch (delete whats IN it)
3. You should have bout 512 ram for Windows XP.
4. Do not have an OVERLY crowded desktop. (icon wise)
=============
I also recomend NOT using Internet Explorer. Try these:
www.getfirefox.com
www.opera.com
http://www.avantbrowser.com/download.html
I prefer firefox but i dont care which you use all are better than IE. If you don't know what your doing, that goes double. If you decide firefox, click tools -> extensions -> get more extensions. Then download what makes u happy.
==============
Here is the order I install stuff, when i do a format.
Windows -> SP2 -> Updates -> Firewall, antivirus -> Then Misc Stuff (such as games)
==============
Normal Maintenance
==============
All computers need maintenance, as most of us know. Here are some simple things to do.
- Defrag your system atleast once a week.
- Run scans for viruses, worms, trojans, spyware, etc
- If you are trusting with yourself, touch something metal, and take your computer case off. Then clean it out with a canister of air. (I suggest not using a flamable one.)
- You can also get this program and use it every few months. http://www.majorgeeks.com/download2495.html
- If your internet is slowing down alot, or not loading some pages, clean your cache. To do this, doulbe click on your Internet Icon. Then go to tools -> options -> clean cache (delete files)
- It can also slow your computer to have to many desktop icons, i suggest keeping the number low.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi Blitze 
Welcome to Random.

Your post is welcome, but would be better served in the Tips and Tricks section:
http://forums.techguy.org/f25-s.html

Jack


----------



## Blitze105 (May 28, 2005)

That is true, im very sorry about the misplace.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Looks like an old (banned) members signature.


----------



## Blitze105 (May 28, 2005)

Me? nope never been here before.. just signed up a few days ago because a friend of mine showed me it.


----------



## SkyHi (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes. I told him about it  We're forums buddies from a different forums, techforums.net.

-SkyHi


----------

